# New to AT. Advice?



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Old Stag.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Switch Hitter (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome to AT. Check out 3dshoots.com to find shoots in your area and go check them out. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING!!! *from now until Feb. 14, 2011

Visit www.BowArmory.com for more details !!! Some Restrictions do Apply !!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to AT :welcome:

Better make time for the ladies bro. lol


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Switch Hitter said:


> Welcome to AT. Check out 3dshoots.com to find shoots in your area and go check them out. Good luck and have fun.


^^^^^What he said!


Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Lonnie_C (Aug 27, 2002)

Welcome to Archery Talk and the world of competing with your bow. I have a six part series listed under 'Archery Tips' on my blog (listed below) that would be a good starting point if you are serious about shooting. Much like email, once you get to Archery Tips, scroll down to the bottom and read up. Let me know if I can be of any help. All the best, Lonnie.


----------

